# Showcase Amarone - neutral oak barrel aged - tasting experience



## ibglowin (Feb 11, 2011)

Ruh Row.....

Now the kit manufacturers are officially recommending barrels to improve the quality of kit wine........

Madness must surely be around the corner once this gets out to the general wine making public....... 

From the Cellar Craft facebook page:

*by Cellar Craft International on Thursday, February 10, 2011 at 2:40pm
Hi everyone,

Welcome to my first note. Let me share a little experience that I had with our Showcase Amarone that had been aged in a neutral oak barrel and bottled on November 30, 2010.

I went to visit one of our customers to pick up a bottle for the WineMaker Magazine competition. While I was at the store, the owner asked me if I had tried their bottle of Showcase Amarone they had given me a few months ago. I told them, not yet as I was letting it age a bit longer. They were very surprised that I had not opened that bottle yet and encouraged me to try it. I was very hesitant as I'm extremely picky with my wines and only like to drink them when they have been aged 9-12 months minimum. I was told the neutral barrel enhances the ageing time to about 8-12 months. That was enough, they twisted my rubber arm so I agreed to taste it sooner. I don't mind tasting them when they are young to watch them grow up however I don't like to sit and drink them all up until they are better matured. 

Anyhoo, while I was at home about to have a steak dinner which I figured was a justified time to crack it. I opened up the bottle and poured a small glass through a vinturi, did the ol' swirl n sniff and was very pleased. The aromatics were popping with sweet vanilla, plum and slight raspberry notes. I took a sip and swished around in my mouth. Wow, I thought to myself, I better pour a larger glass. The tannins were present yet subtle, the flavours were rich with chocolate, anise and noticable coffee. I didn't detect any leathery flavours that come with extended ageing. The finish was very long and the chocolate was definitely the stand out flavour in this wine. 

I was blown away, this wine was incredible with only a few months age! Could this be true? Yes folks, go run out and get yourself an oak barrel and prepare to get blown away too!! You don't need to spend a lot to get these results. Neutral barrels are a fraction of the cost of buying a brand new barrel. Save yourself some dough, use the oak that Cellar Craft provides in the kits and allow the neutral barrel to enhance the ageing process. The buzz word "micro-oxygenation" is the key to achieving these results in your wine. For an easy description, these barrels allow a slow introduction of oxygen to soften the tannins, without adding extra flavours to impart into your wine. 

So there's my little tasting story. I hope this helps you understand that it's not all about brand new oak barrels, neutral has its definite perks plus this is great bonus tip for all those impatient wine drinkers out there... That's not you, is it? *


----------



## robie (Feb 11, 2011)

A lot of truth in that post.
Thanks, Mike


----------



## Teamsterjohn (Feb 14, 2011)

About how long are you leaving the wine in the barrel for?


----------



## robie (Feb 14, 2011)

Teamsterjohn said:


> About how long are you leaving the wine in the barrel for?



I'm not sure... It said, "the barrel enhances the aging process to about 8 to 12 months." (???) Does that mean it cuts the necessary aging time by 8 to 12 months or that it is properly aged in 8 to 12 months?

I am a big believer in oak barrels, especially neutral ones, but I would think it would take longer to achieve such results to which he was referring. Even in a small, 5 to 6 gallon barrel, where the effects are pronounced, I would think it would take longer.

I really do wish I could find a couple of used, neutral, 6-gallon barrels. Actually, the new ones are not that expensive - about $145 a piece.


----------



## AlFulchino (Feb 14, 2011)

http://www.winebusiness.com/classifieds/usedbarrels/

plenty here if the shipping makes sense to you


----------



## robie (Feb 14, 2011)

AlFulchino said:


> http://www.winebusiness.com/classifieds/usedbarrels/
> 
> plenty here if the shipping makes sense to you



Thanks for the link, Al.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 14, 2011)

I am working my way up to 6 months maybe 9 tops. At least until I get another one. (23L) I may go for a 40L as well this Summer just for wine from fresh grapes. The price is really not that much more than the 23L for 2X the volume.

Going to need more room soon............


----------

